# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St Vincent and the Grenadines >  >  Bequia Weekly News

## johnday

Good Morning
Every Friday Outhouse Graphics publishes Bequia Weekly which is normaly a 5 page newspaper on whats happening on Bequia. Here is the link 
http://www.bequiatourism.com/thisweek.pdf  interesting to note the publication is quite firm on the policy of 2 front page advertisers and this done on a rotation basis and all inside ads are the same size so no one firm can dominate just because they have a bigger ad budget. Also note they don't report any local news. Maybe just a few times a year when it concerns an island event or a charity fund raiser.
The dailey calendar of events realy shows you the who's who of catering to the tourists.
JCD of Bequia

----------

